# Load Development Protocol



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Right now I am trying to decide on one of the two following approaches:

1.To load for pressure signs and chrono the loads with increasing powder charges and then return to the bench to load for the range for accuracy or;

2. Load several sets of 3 and go to the range and shoot for accuracy all the while watching for pressue; and dismantling any high pressure loads back at home. The problem is I seem to have to resize them again to properly seat bullets.


How do you deal with this conundrum?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

#2
The only thing I might suggest is that don't load any of the test loads to levels that might produce high pressure. Just load back a couple hundred feet per second and choose the best performer from the item you are testing for. Accuracy is ALWAYS what you are testing for. The combo that produces the best results at safe levels will almost always produce the best results as you fine tune them up to the velocity levels you desire. As to pulling bullets and reloading the cases...sorry, no way around having to resize the necks.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

#2, if you aren't loading for accuracy then what's the point.

and your very hottest loads are not going to usually be the most accurate, so simply load your maximum no hotter than the MAXIMUM published loads and you won't be pulling apart any loads, you'll be firing them.

take the max published and minus 10% and make that your max load and work down in increments from there.

also, generally speaking the published " most accurate load" is probably the one you should start with, many hundred of thousands of people around the world have loaded these loads for years and years and there isn't any great mystery or secret left out there for making accurate reloads. stick to the tried and true.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I never start with the maximum load on any caliber

I like to start roughly in the middle of suggested loads and work up from there for *accuracy*. Depending on caliber I work up or down gradually from 1/2 grain or so. I load 5 rounds with a set charge and then designate them in what ever container I have for my loads, I then load 5 more with a different charge and place them in a designated area, and so on.

I then take some of those Shoot N See targets to the range and start shooting. All the while checking for pressure indicators. After I find my best group, I cut the target out and put it in a log book with all of my load information as well as wind conditions, temperature, and humidity.

I personally would rather have great groups and sacrifice a few FPS rather than have a large group that might cost me a kill at a distance


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

x-pert reloaders are searching for the most acurate load, not testing the strength of their gun. If you can get the best accuracy with a mild load, you should feel like Obi-wan


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I start with a couple boxes of different factory ammo, which I shoot groups out of to get a baseline. Then when starting reloading, I make my bullet / powder combinations and start loading up 4 round groups starting usually just above minimum powder recommendations, and going up in .5 grain increments. I do this for usually 2 to 3 different powders as well.

Keep careful notes when shooting, see if your group size trends better / worse with each hotter load. Be careful to let your gun cool completely between groups.

You should get an idea now for each powder where the sweet spot is, where accuracy begins to degrade. Go back to that point and begin working with minor powder variations (tenth's of a grain), bullet seating depth etc to fine tune.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I tend to load the same way DallonC does. Lately I've been using Dan Newberry's mothod of finding your sweetspot. He is a proponant of the OCW method. I've used it on several guns and it's produced good group with a minimum amount of testing. Google Dan Newberry or optimum charge weight. I think his website is practicalriflery.com.

DallonC, FriscoPete, what do you know about this method?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Why do you shoot?

My answer to that is, I want to hit the target! The name of the game is hit what you are shooting at. Load for accuracy. I have no need for max pressure loads. I have found that the most accurate load is usually below the max listed loads. Sometimes considerably below max. 

Every rifle is different. What works for me won't necessarily work for you in your rifle.
What worked in the test barrel likewise. That is why it is important to always start low and work up. 

The recommended procedure for working up a load is to start at the low end of the data. Load 5 to ten rounds and go shoot. Load 5 to ten more with a bit more powder and go shoot. Repeat until you find a sweet spot that groups well. Yes, always look for pressure signs. 

You can load 5 of each powder charge, bag and label them then go shoot. If any show high pressures you can dismantle those with more powder. Yes, you need to treat the brass like fired brass and size it again. At least neck size. You can take the primer punch out of the inside neck sizer so you don't knock out the primer. 

If you can shoot over a crono, that is great if you are looking for a particular velocity. You may need to play around with different powders to get the velocity you want within safe pressure limits. 

Please do not choose a load from the high end of the chart for the first batch. I made that mistake only once and after breaking down 99 rounds, I made myself a promise. _(O)_ 

Some manuals list an accuracy load. Whatever powder they found to work best for accuracy is a good powder choice for your loads.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

thanks everyone, and I apologize for my thread-question, it was ambiguous.

I was trying to separate "safe" pressure research-development from "accuracy" development; *but we can get'er done in one trip* by taking several "intelligent" batches to the range.

So from now on, take one trip to the range instead of two. duh.

thanks for clearing the "cobwebs" for me.

I tend to over complicate things..... :roll:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

jungle said:


> So from now on, take one trip to the range instead of two. duh.
> 
> :roll:


 Never just take one trip to the range. Make something up. Tell the wife your going to look at house paint. Anything. Just get to the range as often as possible.

:wink:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> jungle said:
> 
> 
> > So from now on, take one trip to the range instead of two. duh.
> ...


----------

